# scag engine swap



## Cory9584 (Jun 3, 2013)

I have a scag sw48 that needs an engine and have the oportunity to pick up a kawasaki fc540v for a great deal. The original engine was a kawasaki fb460v. Has anyone done this swap or seen it done? I mainly need to know if the engine will clear the tank. Thanks


----------



## jughead500 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'd say you'll be ok.even if the motors don't have the same bolt pattern you can redrill the correct holes.My SWZ52 has a Kaw fh500V but blew both head gaskets last year.I was getting ready to swap to a Briggs until I could get it fixed.As long as the shaft diameter and Length is the same it shouldn't matter.:msp_thumbup:


----------

